# Sony VAIO VGN CR36. Getting Bluetooth to work

## sudharsh

Hi,

I recently bought a new VAIO CR36. It has a Broadcom 2046 chipset and I am having problems getting it work. I did follow the bluetooth guide found in the gentoo site. One thing I found weird was the fact that sdpd was not starting up when the bluetooth script starts up during boot. Is this normal.

hcitool dev gives me the following

```

loki sudharsh # hcitool dev 

Devices:

   hci0   00:1E:3D:38:EE:11

```

hciconfig gives me the following

```

loki sudharsh # hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: USB

   BD Address: 00:1E:3D:38:EE:11 ACL MTU: 1021:6 SCO MTU: 64:1

   UP RUNNING 

   RX bytes:477 acl:0 sco:0 events:68 errors:0

   TX bytes:2729 acl:0 sco:0 commands:68 errors:0

```

But hciconfig -a gives me the I/O error

```

loki sudharsh # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

   BD Address: 00:1E:3D:38:EE:11 ACL MTU: 1021:6 SCO MTU: 64:1

   UP RUNNING 

   RX bytes:477 acl:0 sco:0 events:68 errors:0

   TX bytes:2729 acl:0 sco:0 commands:68 errors:0

   Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x79 0x83

   Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

   Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

   Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

Can't read local name on hci0: Input/output error (5)

```

Anyone having the same hardware and gotten it to work?

----------

## opotonil

Hi

```

# hciconfig hci0 reset

```

or add to /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

# Fake acpi event to switch runlevel if running on batteries

/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh "battery/battery"

# Resuelve los actuales problemas del bluetooth

/usr/sbin/hciconfig hci0 reset

```

Bye.

----------

## sudharsh

worked like a charm.

thanks a lot  :Very Happy: 

----------

